# Favorite Nars Blush for Pale-Skinned People!



## Ambular30 (Sep 21, 2006)

I AM SO PALE... I don't have a NARS counter nearby (or a Sephora 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ), so I need to order online...
And I'm so afraid that colors are going to show up way too bright!!

I have pretty pinkish undertones... and use a BE Fairly Light... 

Suggestions? Favorites?


----------



## kare31 (Sep 22, 2006)

I'm between an NC15 and NC20, so I'm pretty pale too.  My favorite NARS blushes are Desire (matte, looks scary in the pan, but applied with a light hand is a soft pink flush), Gilda (matte pinkish peach), Sin (shimmery berry), and Outlaw (shimmery rose).

Use a soft, fluffy blush brush (like the mac skunk brush) rather than a dense brush to get a really light application. Lightly sweep your brush onto the blush one time, and then whisk the blush lightly against your skin, since the blushes are so pigmented.


----------



## neotrad (Sep 29, 2006)

I'm pale too, and think Gilda & Orgasm look pretty on pale skin.


----------



## kattpl (Sep 29, 2006)

I love outlaw!!

Kath


----------



## Brianne (Sep 29, 2006)

I'm a MAC NW20 and I love Outlaw (warm rose with shimmer), Deep Throat (peach with shimmer), Desire (cool matte pink).  I have my eye on Gilda, Torrid, Madly, and Oasis.


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Oct 1, 2006)

On paler skinned clients I like to use Orgasm, Deep Throat, Gilda, Laguna bronzer as a light blush to warm up the skin, and Constantinople creamblush.  Also look into some of the multiples: St. Barts, Copacabana, Maldives, and Maui all look great on lighter skin.


----------



## kjhymn (Oct 1, 2006)

I'm a NC15 & my favourite NARS blushes are: Desire, Sin (soft berry, but it can look muddy on some skintones), Oasis, and Deep Throat. Nico (think Naked or Provence pigment in pan form) is nice as a highlighter or for toning down bright blushes.

Another one to consider is Crazed. It's bright & very pigmented, but applied lightly with a skunk brush it looks beautiful. 

If you're interested in trying a cream blush, Penny Lane is excellent. 
I also like the Multiples in Copacabana, Maldives, and Cannes.


----------



## betseyjohnson (Oct 5, 2006)

i love orgasm and cant wait to try my new sin. i think outlaw would work on pale girls like me, too.


----------



## Shadow (Sep 10, 2007)

I am quite pale myself and I've always used Orgasm.  However, I just bought Taos today.  It has a little more punch to it.


----------



## Deena (Sep 10, 2007)

I'm pale too, my fav is Deep Throat


----------



## wild child (Sep 10, 2007)

I think Deep Throat would be nice for people with pale skin.

I'm NC25 and I have Deep Throat, Orgasm, and Sin.


----------



## prinzessin784 (Sep 11, 2007)

You have to get Orgasm!!!  It's soooo pretty


----------



## user79 (Nov 26, 2007)

Thanks for this. I'm currently trying to buy some Nars blushes from other people on here and MUA. I am having to rely on swatches and pics of their blushes to see what would look good, as the next Nars counter is in Zurich (far away).

I'd like to know what you ladies think of Silvana & Mata Hari on fair skin?


----------



## Beauty Mark (Nov 26, 2007)

I'm medium toned and I find Mata Hari very bright. I don't know what MAC color I am, but I wear Santa Fe in the Nars foundation.

It's very pretty if you apply it with a light hand, though. I just find it very easy to get that blush on strong, but I like very subtle blush.


----------



## susannef (Nov 26, 2007)

Im also very pale, and Mata Hari is my favourite blush. It is bright, but I just dont put on that much usually. Someone on mua described mata hari as "snow white cheeks" on pale faced girls. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I love Orgasm as well but I find it a bit glittery for everyday use. 

Here is a pic of me wearing Mata Hari.


----------



## frocher (Nov 26, 2007)

Angelika and Desire are beautiful.


----------



## purrtykitty (Nov 26, 2007)

orgasm is great...you should get it in the lipgloss, too!


----------



## user79 (Dec 1, 2007)

I just bought Crazed, Gilda & Amour blushes off swappers. I can't wait for them to arrive!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Orgasm is overrated, imo.


----------



## shortcake (Dec 11, 2007)

Orgasm or Deep Throat are both great blushes that look beautiful on just about any skin color. The Orgasm lip gloss is also really pretty!


----------



## user79 (Dec 11, 2007)

I got my blushers! weeeee! I have to say though that Amour and Gilda are verrry similar. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I like Amour a bit more I think.


----------



## Temptasia (Dec 11, 2007)

I think the difference between Amour and Gilda is that Amour has more pink in it?

I bought Luster recently and I think it's is one of the easier blushes to apply. It's appropriate for work or daytime because it gives a peachy glow. I thought it was boring at first, but it's definitely growing on me.


----------



## Anaiis (Dec 12, 2007)

I'm an NW15 and am not very happy with Orgasm. It's ok but quite overrated. Cannes multiple looks much better on me.


----------



## alygolightly (Dec 14, 2007)

I also use BE fairly light.  I have 2 Nars blushes - desire and orgasm.  I love them both!


----------



## Kuuipo (Dec 14, 2007)

How about trying a MULTIPLE?  Some look vivid in the tube, but the color is so buildable.  One swipe and you get a wash of color, and it goes from being a creme to having a powder finish. Multiples are great in a purse, and for travel. Drop them and they don't break like a powder, and they last a long time. Maui is a gorgeous nonfrosty pink-not a pink pink, but a dusty pink.


----------



## rbella (Dec 14, 2007)

I am NW15 and I wear orgasm.  I have deep throat but I feel that it looks to dark on me.  Even if I apply it with a light hand.  Am looking to try Luster, here great reviews on that.  Oddly enough, my favorite blush is my Girlactik (sp?) star blush in the color "naples".  It gives just the right amount of color and isn't too red or pink.  It is a little warmer and I don't really have to use as much bronzer.


----------



## Bwell (Dec 21, 2007)

I'm fair skinned too. And I like Amour (neutral) , not much into orgasm. But I'm loving Luster . I'm lemming Torrid now.


----------



## user79 (Jan 11, 2008)

Ooh lately I have been wearing Gilda a lot. It looks awesome, it gives me a very subtle peach warm blush on my cheeks without looking pink. I do have to say that overall, Nars blushes are better than MAC, they are more pigmented and go on better. I think I just had a bad 1st experience with Orgasm. I'm glad I tried out a few other blushes from Nars.


----------



## tiramisu (Jan 15, 2008)

I recommend trying one of the multiples.  I love Cannes, have used this shade for years... it's really pretty rosey/bronze shade.  Also Mata Hari is the perfect everyday pink with a slight plummy-ness to it (looks great using a 187 brush)
Recently purchased Angelika -- and it is the best candy pink with shimmer (but the shimmer doesn't really appear on the face, which is fine by me, or else it might look too cute-little girl cute)

I also like St. Barts and  Mauritus multiples, but they are more of a summer bronzer and nighttime shade, respectively (as mauritus is like a dark wine shade but really pretty on sheer-- like a nice soft flushed look without looking like you've had too much to drink LOL)

I have tried Amour and think it is too peach of a nude on my skintone at least-- I am an NW20.

On the rose end of the spectrum, I am really interested in Taos but scared about the pigmentation of it for what it's worth, but also haven't tried it either... it just really intrigues me.  Probably will try it anywas because the hue is so pretty.
HTH


----------



## user79 (Feb 20, 2008)

Can someone tell me (or possibly swatch) the difference between Nars Desire and MAC Pink Swoon blush? I have Pink Swoon and wondering if Desire is worth it to get? PS is really, really sheer on me, almost a bit too sheer for my liking...wondering if Desire has more pigmentation and shows up as more pink on the cheek?


----------



## user79 (Feb 28, 2008)

Well I just got Desire blush and I loooove it! I like it much more than Pink Swoon. Has such great pigmentation, and is a perfect medium pink on my fair skin. Looks really girly without looking childish. Love this blush!


----------



## coconut (Feb 28, 2008)

Do most of you girls find Gina to be too dark on your pale skin? I had a makeup artist at Nars put it on me and I actually really liked it, but I'm wondering if another would actually be better for me. She told me that Orgasm is overrated and that sometimes it is nice to not have a shimmery blush as well. I guess Gina is a matte coral? I am a NW or NC 20 (I am told I am either warm or cool by various makeup artists), although I am probably quite a bit darker than that right now as I just got back from vacation and am quite tanned.


----------



## frocher (Feb 28, 2008)

Nars torrid, gilda, gina, and deep throat are also gorgeous on fair skin.


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Feb 28, 2008)

I've also just discovered "Madly" for very fair skin.  It's a neutral, almost taupey pink, really great for a natural look or even for light contouring.


----------



## Kuuipo (Feb 28, 2008)

Orgasm is overated! It wouldn't have sold at all if it was called "Phantom" or "Peachmist". Young girls like the name, and if it sells, all the other young ladies will want it regardless if it looks good on them or not. It really is one of the weakest colours in NARS line of gorgeous blushes. If you are anything darker than chalk or oatmeal, its a highlighter on you....


----------



## Beauty Mark (Mar 1, 2008)

I've seen Orgasm look pretty on pale women, but they're very pale. ITA that it works as a nice highlighter for anyone darker


----------



## SweetCheeks (Mar 1, 2008)

I agree about the hype w/ Orgasm, it is not that great IMO! Now Laguna bronzer, that product is great.


----------



## sharkbytes (May 31, 2008)

Anyone disappointed with Orgasm should really try Torrid.  Especially if you're NW15-20... It's a gorgeous peachy-coral, and it gives you a really pretty glow.


----------



## rachybloom (May 31, 2008)

I used Orgasm for the longest time, but decided to give Deep Throat (I love the names 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) a try. I use Deep Throat almost every day because it's so natural, but love to use Orgasm with Bare Minerals Warmth layered underneath for a very intense, but pretty, cheek! I don't think Orgasm is overrated if you use it sparingly or layer it with a pretty bronzer for a summery look.

Also, Mounia is gorgeous! It looks like a deep ruby color in the case, but for me, it looks like a REAL natural flush, very rosy, more rich. I'm very pale too and when my cheeks are flushed with color it's identical to the color of this blush on my skin. Love it! Just don't use too much because it's highly pigmented


----------



## Kuuipo (Jun 1, 2008)

Pale women look good in Penny Lane. Its a cream to powder pink beige and its a lovely natural colour. I find Orgasm a very artificial colour with too much sparkle. Orgasm looks like something Ronald McDonald would wear. Of course Ronald McDonald is one of the most popular icons in the world.


----------



## revinn (Jun 1, 2008)

I have Sin & Deep Throat, and I love them both. Sin is the sexiest, most wearable blush I own.


----------



## Forestans (Apr 18, 2014)

```
I am also very fair and have a more of a neutral tone but can get a bit red from chemical peels temporarily, and LOVE Taos! I'm never really got into the hype of orgasm. I have three of them because nars always puts their baby in the spotlight of every palette.. Orgasm, a sheer orangey-lightly peachy blush.. Meh.
```


----------



## Dominique33 (Apr 19, 2014)

Douceur, Sex-Appeal, Angelika, Gaiety maybe ? *Sex Appeal*  is very very soft indeed, soft peach blush I think it's perfect for pale skins. Douceur is discontinued I fear ( ? ), Angelika and Gaiety are much brighter, lovely pink blushes but the softest of all is Sex Appeal.


----------



## Forestans (Apr 20, 2014)

I just have to say that Sex Appeal is so light even on fair skin! But my method of application is for natural glow during the day and Sex Appeal is perfect for that because it is a matte base adding that little bit of flush. I always have to add a bit more color after use so I blend just a tab, just a tab (again) of Gina, Day Dream, Taos or if I'm feeling really confident for a evening advent, Taj Mahal. Yes Taj Mahal on fair skin!   I believe with fair skin, a big mistake is over contouring and also another what I refer to as 'mono shading' of using too much light and beige colors that can wash out a fair complexion. Personally one of the best attributes fair skin beauties have is they can rock any shade, tone, or intensity of blush and lip colors. I'm not saying contouring is bad, but is way over done with some fair beauties making a muddy and ruddy. I rather skip a few meals, bite the insides of my cheeks and smile for a natural contour. I bet some people are reading this and thinking - clown. but placed properly and blended, shades like Taos, exhibit a, seduction and Taj Mahal can look so natural and elegant on fair skin.    People with uneven texture, enlarged pores, excessive oil sheen really need that matte base to stick to the skin, then layer a bit of a shimmer blush will look so much more radiant.


----------



## shellygrrl (Apr 21, 2014)

Forestans said:


> I just have to say that Sex Appeal is so light even on fair skin!


  But that's what makes it so amazing for us porcelain beauties. Because it's so light, it's impossible to overapply it. Unlike brighter shades.


----------



## Forestans (Apr 27, 2014)

For 8 years I thought the same. But after graduating my skills in makeup, I found being in a natural light setting, on camera, in the office where they have those awful beam lightenings, I noticed by applying more intense blushes first, then perfecting a base complexion - buffing into the blush, not only do I save on product and time, but my complexion was so much more glowing, vibrate and radiant to all these different settings. Light blushes and eyeshadows wash out a fair complexion.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 6, 2014)

I just uploaded a Nars blush collection video on YouTube for those of you who are interested.  I do swatches of 20 Nars blushes. I'm NC/NW 15-20 for reference.  The link is in my signature.


----------



## Maris Crane (Jul 6, 2014)

I'm NW10ish. 

  NARS Sex Appeal - I think this is especially pretty paired with Orgasm. SA right along the cheekbone, and O on my apples. 
  Dolce Vita & Sin in the fall/winter. 
  Penny Lane - discontinued, of course. Honestly, though Stila Lillium is similar enough on me, but lacks the shimmer and depth of PL. Also, I find Lillium stays pinker whereas PL pulls a smidge warmer on me. 
  Deep Throat. 

  I also think a lot of fair people should check out Irresistiblement bronzer. Laguna looks kind of muddy on me, but I've hit pan on Irresistiblement. It's more of a summer bronzer for me, but this, with a Real Techniques Multitask brush & DT is practically HG.


----------



## DaphneWoods (Jul 10, 2014)

I am about an NW5 when mixed. I adore Orgasm, Deep Throat, Gaity, and highlight with Copacabana illuminator (I use that on the top of my cheekbones and on my cupid's bow daily).


----------



## SassyPeach (Jul 22, 2014)

I love Sin, Madly and Deep Throat.  Orgasm is overrated imo.  I wanted to love Sex Appeal but it really doesn't show up on my skin.  For reference I'm an NC20.


----------



## makeupmonster (Sep 22, 2014)

Douceur all the way for my very pale, warm toned skin.  Not a hint of sparkle or shimmer, but doesn't look flat either. Beautiful color.


----------



## LisaLisaLii (Sep 23, 2014)

Nars Blush Madly. My favourite blush for my nw20 skin


----------



## xkurwamacx (Jan 26, 2015)

N18 & Sin is my absolute favourite.


----------



## javadoo (Mar 13, 2015)

I'm NW20 and I love Taos, Dolce Vita, Mounia(stunning), Crazed, Orgasm & Deep Throat. Oh...Oasis and Outlaw are beautiful too.
  I tried Mata Hari and hated it....very chalky looking on me. Instead I use 413 BLKR which is amazing and very spring-y looking. 
  I also have Taj Mahal, Gina, Sin (which I am wearing today), Exhibit A, Almeria, Angelika and Luster(which is GORGEOUS). 
  I love every color NARS blush that I have-every single one. If I hate it, I return it. 
  I would have to say my absolute favorites are: Sin, Dolce Vita, Mounia, Taos & Luster. 

  I do tend to lean towards the darker colors and adjust my application. I'm not a big fan of light blushes.


----------



## xochtl (Mar 14, 2015)

I'm a C1 in mac and I really like Nars deep throat. However, I also like Almeria, which is VERY pigmented! I just pick up a little bit with a stipple brush and blend a lot.


----------



## ilovepoutine (Mar 14, 2015)

NW15 and Gaiety is my favourite.


----------



## Gabriella24 (Mar 16, 2015)

recently I am loving sex fantasy a lot. It gives so dreamy youthful look.
  i am nw15 or nc20 if I wanna look less pink


----------



## javadoo (Mar 18, 2015)

I have tried and tried to make Gina work for me...and it just doesn't. It's not flattering on me at all. I have no idea why. I am NW 20-NW 25. So, I'm sending it back. It stinks, I really wanted to love it, especially because my name is Gina


----------



## Gabriella24 (Mar 20, 2015)

javadoo said:


> It stinks, I really wanted to love it, especially because my name is Gina


  I think Gina might be too warm for a cool toned skin girl like u If you truly wanna try blush on peachy orange side, probably illamasqua's lover can be cute ...tho off topic....


----------



## javadoo (Mar 20, 2015)

Ok wait-doesn't NW mean neutral warm? Or do I have something backwards? I am warm toned, not cool toned. At least that's what the MUA told me...I have yellow tones. I wear Gobi in Nars foundation.  Anyways I will definitely take a loom at your recommendation! Thank you!


----------



## shellygrrl (Mar 20, 2015)

javadoo said:


> Ok wait-doesn't NW mean neutral warm? Or do I have something backwards? I am warm toned, not cool toned. At least that's what the MUA told me...I have yellow tones. I wear Gobi in Nars foundation.


  NW does mean neutral-warm, but in MAC world, NW = pink undertones, while NC = yellow undertones, going by the colour wheel, wherein red/pink is warmer than yellow. Every other company has it the other way round (cool = pink undertones; warm = yellow undertones).  Meanwhile, lately I've been wearing Sex Fantasy more often than Sex Appeal (which I'm still into as well).


----------



## javadoo (Mar 21, 2015)

shellygrrl said:


> Meanwhile, lately I've been wearing Sex Fantasy more often than Sex Appeal (which I'm still into as well).


  Thanks for clarifying that for me!!
  So...I guess I am NC20-25. I have warm yellow undertones, which is why I thought Nars Gina would work for me.
  It didn't.
  At all.
  Anyways...it's on it's way back to NARS!!
  Luster works beautifully for me though!


----------



## Gabriella24 (Mar 21, 2015)

shellygrrl said:


> Meanwhile, lately I've been wearing Sex Fantasy more often than Sex Appeal (which I'm still into as well).


  Thanks for the very detailed clarification upon MAC's nw and nc. But anyway, just don't think too much about theory Have fun with the color suits u 

  I like sex fantasy lately too also loved sex appeal for quite a long time.... Maybe it is the weather is getting warmer I like brighter cheek colors 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 cannot wait summer to come around~~


----------



## TheAlice (Mar 26, 2015)

Hi, I'm very pale (MAC NW10-13) and I personally like Deep Throat and Angelika


----------



## Erica53094 (May 30, 2015)

I'm pretty fair and Orgasm is a HG blush for me and very much worth the hype. Only blush I've hit pan in recent time! Love the glow it gives and how it can be worn with many other blushes. Recently I bought unlawful and love it. It is my second step into Nars blushes which I'm hesitant they'll look too intense!


----------

